# Have decided, but seem scarce as of now.......Trouble locating...



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

This weekend we went to several local gun stores including Cabelas and tried out several guns. I had a little difficulty finding something that would fit my hands, smaller than normal they seem. After much searching around town I found the HK P30 fit me perfectly and for her the Walther PK380. I did not purchase the P30 cause I was hoping to find the P30L. The Walther PK380 that fit her was a used one for sale. It belonged to a gal who worked at the gun store. She had it up to sell for $350 (model# WAN40001). We wanted to get home and do some research on it and to determine if that was a fair price or not. We did not find any other P30's or PK380's around town. 

So today I planned on researching and more than likely just buying both new and online. But much to my searching I can not seem to locate the P30L in these models, M730901L-A5…P30LS or M730902LS-A5…P30LS. I would be alright with either. It seems these or very popular and hard for places to keep them in stock.

The Walther PK380 (WAN40001) also seems to be extremely popular or not so popular and not carried my many. Having difficulty finding this as well for her.

We are both new to this and maybe you all know something we don't. A run on handguns due to the outcome of the election maybe?

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Jace


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out: http://crosscreekguns.com/handguns.html they carry a lot of HKs and Walthers.


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you VAMarine. I had checked them earlier after seeing so many say good things about them but they were out of stock. They did have the PK380.

Thank you,

Jace


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Bud's Gun Shop

Davidson's Gun Genie

They might have what you need.


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Leo. I have checked both of those and neither have the HK's I was looking for. These must be very popular or not so popular. Who knows. Thanks again Leo for helping.

Jace


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you're willing to buy the HK used, check out HK Pro forums, there's a lot of quality used HKs being sold there. I purchased both my P30S and P30LS from members there.

I would stick with Cross Creek and just wait for them to be in stock if wanting to purchase new.


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

VAMarine......Is there no cause for concern buying used when one can not put their hands on it?

I can email them and ask, but how often could one expect to wait for them to have them in stock? I know its a crap shoot.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You could also try Gunsamerica, or Armslist....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JayT_B said:


> VAMarine......Is there no cause for concern buying used when one can not put their hands on it?
> 
> I can email them and ask, but how often could one expect to wait for them to have them in stock? I know its a crap shoot.


It depends. Most of the folk on HKPro are stand up guys but there's always a chance you could get hosed. But you get that with any online sale, even on new gun that you've never laid eyes on.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Try the Bersa 380. It is popular and priced very reasonable. Go to Bersa Chat and get more info and feed back on it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> It depends. Most of the folk on HKPro are stand up guys but there's always a chance you could get hosed. But you get that with any online sale, even on new gun that you've never laid eyes on.


I'd be willing to pull the trigger on this one:
http://www.hkpro.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168396


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks VA. Pulled the trigger and in the mail. I appreciate this.


Jace


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JayT_B said:


> Thanks VA. Pulled the trigger and in the mail. I appreciate this.
> 
> Jace


Fantastic! Looking forward to hearing more when you get it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Let us know for sure how it works out.I never resonded to this but it wasn't a bad decision at all if you like it.I'm not big on the P series but you definately can't be "had" on an HK unless you rarely get burned,and this did not look to be the case at all.A little more than I'd give,but the package is worth it in today's market.You will be spoiled if it's a keeper,and you can recoup the money if you don't.


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you VAMarine........

I just purchased a used P30L that only has about 50 rounds of Federal 9mm 115gr through it. Should I continue shooting or change to the Nato ammo? Even though the HK Reps state to use Nato for the first hundred rounds or so, I don't see in the manual that states to do this.

Jace


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Rex. I agree it was a bit on the high side but for the life of me I could not find a P30L. Oh well it is a done deal and it is in had. The gentleman was a pleasure to work with. First hand gun and from here it is onward and upward.

jace


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*Do not*......I repeat......*do not* buy a Walther .380.

I have had experience with this gun and it is pitiful. The trigger pull is terrible, racking the slide can be challenging, and the grips can't be any worse.

And, it's way over-priced compared to other .380's. Look at a Beretta 84 or an 85, if you want a single stack magazine.

Trust me on this. The Walther is bad. :smt009


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JayT_B said:


> Thank you VAMarine........
> 
> I just purchased a used P30L that only has about 50 rounds of Federal 9mm 115gr through it. Should I continue shooting or change to the Nato ammo? Even though the HK Reps state to use Nato for the first hundred rounds or so, I don't see in the manual that states to do this.
> 
> Jace


I'd go with the 115 or any standard velocity 124gr ammo before going with the NATO. I run a lot of NATO through my P30, but that's only until I can start loading my own hotter handloads. With the P30L, there have been some complaints that it's easier to limp wrist with the light 115gr ammo, hence the advice to run Nato.


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Paratrooper.......I understand your concern with the Walther PK380...but guess what.....My other half, the better half, bought a used one. She states it fits her hand like a glove. So now we will make the best of it. Can you guys suggest some rounds to run through it just for target shooting? I am preparing to make a bulk purchase from bulkammo and it would be much appreciated.

Thank you,

Jace


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JayT_B said:


> Paratrooper.......I understand your concern with the Walther PK380...but guess what.....My other half, the better half, bought a used one. She states it fits her hand like a glove. So now we will make the best of it. Can you guys suggest some rounds to run through it just for target shooting? I am preparing to make a bulk purchase from bulkammo and it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jace


Winchester, Remington, Federal 90gr full metal jacket. Stay away from Magtech. I've also had good experiences with Black Hills .380 ammo.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

JayT_B said:


> Paratrooper.......I understand your concern with the Walther PK380...but guess what.....My other half, the better half, bought a used one. She states it fits her hand like a glove. So now we will make the best of it. Can you guys suggest some rounds to run through it just for target shooting? I am preparing to make a bulk purchase from bulkammo and it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> jace


Once she shoots it, she's gonna be very disappointed. Don't blame her! Tell her to watch her shooting hand, as there's a good chance she's gonna get cut.

Can she rack the slide w/o any help?

Someone already responded in regards to ammo, so I won't.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the feel and looks of the P30L......just don't like the location of the decocker.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

berettabone said:


> I like the feel and looks of the P30L......just don't like the location of the decocker.


It's definitely one of those things that you'll either love or hate. I have mixed feelings on it. If you want the DA/SA you're pretty much stuck with it. Given that I run mine C&L ( I have the P30S) I had some issues when accessing the gun while holstered in that my the index point for my strong hand thumb is right where the decocker is and I would end up de-cocking my pistol while drawing. Some dry work cured that.

I have a P30LS in LEM on it's way so I won't have to worry about the decocker any more, but that's a double action only trigger system and some may not like that option.


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Once she shoots it, she's gonna be very disappointed. Don't blame her! Tell her to watch her shooting hand, as there's a good chance she's gonna get cut.
> 
> Can she rack the slide w/o any help?
> 
> Someone already responded in regards to ammo, so I won't.


Paratrooper, she can rack the slide without issue so far. You state she will be disappointed, in what way? Cut by the slide coming back?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

JayT_B said:


> Paratrooper, she can rack the slide without issue so far. You state she will be disappointed, in what way? Cut by the slide coming back?


Yes.....have her keep a proper grip on the gun. Also, the plastic grip panels are made of hard plastic and have sharp checkering. At least the one I shot did.

I have huge hands (XXXL) and shooting hand guns don't bother me in the least, no matter the caliber. But, the worst gun I've ever shot, was the .380 Walther. It belonged to my now deceased, BIL. He bought it new and wanted one (Walther) so bad. He even went against my recommendations.

After he put about 100 rds. thru it, he ended up selling it. He took a pretty good hit on it money wise.

The Beretta .380 is such a better gun in all ways. Much easier to utilize and much more shooter friendly.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Para,
Are you talking about the PPK? As in the steel framed gun?
The op is talking about the PK380, a polymer framed .380 modeled after the P22.

PK380










PPK


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Paratrooper. I follow you now. It all makes sense. Sounds like I should start looking for something else so when and if she decides it is not for her I will be prepared.

Jace


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks VAMarine....Hopefully the comments were just a misunderstanding.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JayT_B said:


> Thanks VAMarine....Hopefully the comments were just a misunderstanding.


Pretty sure they are. The PK380 hasn't been out that long and the PPK does have a bad rap for not being user friendly where trigger and "biting" are concerned.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, I was talking about the PPK .380.

I should have specified that. My bad.

The PK 380 looks like a much nicer gun.


----------



## JayT_B (Oct 28, 2012)

No worries paratrooper.

Jace


----------

